# Seachem Equilibrium - is there any point?



## sWozzAres (19 Feb 2016)

I have a tub of Seachem Equilibrium and an existing GH of 6, is there any point in dosing this stuff?

I only ask because I'm switching back to EI after a couple years of TPN+ and I keep reading about people dosing GH Booster as well as the nutrient calculator I am using saying I should dose GH Booster. I also have a load of magnesium sulphate so should I use that instead?

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## EnderUK (19 Feb 2016)

I use it sometimes in my low tech tank because I have a tub of it. The amount I use it will probably last me 5 years. You can use it as a GH booster there's no harm in doing so. MgSo4 + CaCl +EI will cover everything better.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (20 Feb 2016)

I use MgSO₄ (Epsom salt) to tweak the GH up when necessary, to keep my GH at about 6-7°. 44 mg of hydrated MgSO₄ crystals per litre of water will raise the GH by 1°, so I keep a stock solution of 44 g in a litre and dose 1 ml of that per litre of water using a syringe.

At every water change I tend to find that the GH of the whole tank usually needs boosting by 1° (presumably the plants are using Ca/Mg). In this country the tap water should be providing all the calcium required but will not contain much (if any) magnesium, so boosting the GH using MgSO₄ should provide the plants with the magnesium they need.


----------



## EnderUK (20 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE="Dr Mike Oxgreen, post: 434312, member: 14479"In this country the tap water should be providing all the calcium required but will not contain much (if any) magnesium, so boosting the GH using MgSO₄ should provide the plants with the magnesium they need.[/QUOTE]

I would say in most parts of the country...  You have some regions with very soft water. almost rain water, you want to be around a 3:1 ratio of calcium to magnesium.


----------

